# Peli-cam



## Itort (May 24, 2008)

Not all Army bases are wildlife unfriendly.


----------



## Itort (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Crazy1 (May 24, 2008)

Nice pics Larry. Hope you don't mind the fix. During this time (with all the media re Ft Irwin) your pics are a nice reminder that some military bases are animal friendly. And great times for us to remember Military bases are unfortunately, at this time, a necessary evil. Perhaps some day we could turn the last of the bases into animal sanctuaries. Now that would be a joyous and wonderful day indeed.


----------



## Itort (May 24, 2008)

We also have long grass prairie. These are lobelia


----------



## Itort (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Itort (May 24, 2008)

And Prairie phlox.


----------



## Itort (May 24, 2008)

And I found this home in the phlox. It's a badger den.


----------



## Isa (May 25, 2008)

Nice pics Larry.

The color of the flowers is amazing.

Can I just ask one question, it might sound really stupid but what happened to animals in millitary basis?

Isa


----------



## Itort (May 25, 2008)

The pelicans have been comin in increasing numbers for about five years (the recreational boats can't disturb them there without quite a hassel for about 3 hours or more and a trip to Fed court in St. Louis) and the badger den is fresh. We have quite an assortment of wildlife on the island including wintering bald eagles and I see peregrines hunting at least once a week. Actually in most cases military reservations are very good for wildlife.


----------



## Isa (May 25, 2008)

Now I see.

It must be very nice too look at all the animals in those bases and it must be a very peaceful view.

Thanks for the info 

Isa


----------



## Itort (May 29, 2008)

Itort said:


> We also have long grass prairie. These are lobelia


I miss id'd these. They are Wild Lupines and the why of why they are encouraged here for the Karner butterfly. More info on this little guy: http://www.fws.gov/Midwest/endangered/insects/kbb/kbb_fact.html


----------

